

A fascinating and huge Russian earthflow [video] - mh-cx
http://blogs.agu.org/landslideblog/2015/04/17/russian-earthflow-1/

======
sologoub
The guy doing the filming talks on the phone and says that "road to Talda" is
being blocked by landslide. There is Bol'shaya Talda and Malaya Talda not too
far from Novokuznetsk Kemerovskaya obl. That's in Siberia and does have a good
amount of mining there.

That said, it could be just seasonal melting gone out of control.

~~~
smoyer
There appears to be some sort of activity happening on the mountain in the
background during certain shots ... I couldn't decide whether it was mining or
timbering.

------
smoyer
Watching those high-tension lines (and complete towers) being pulled along by
the earth and snow would make me get out of the way much faster!

------
mapt
This is a shaky handheld video, postprocessed using very aggressive content-
morphing stabilization measures that have recently become available (like
Adobe Premiere's Warp Stabilizer). These are normally not a huge issue, but in
this particular case, the actual background of the scene is moving all around
and deforming in various ways. Figuring out how much of the effect is
cinematic and how much is real is visually confusing.

Spectacular result, even so.

------
ChuckMcM
That is a pretty amazing video. It reminded me of videos of lava flows in
Hawaii (but without the glow and sparks).

Interesting that the high tension power lines were dragged along so the
section has been stable prior long enough for those lines to be erected.

The other thing that I found fascinating is where and what is the new material
that is displacing this material? You effectively have a horizontal flow at
the camera position but what is pushing it from the back to move? The side of
the hill coming down? Gases coming up? And while the "article" suggested snow
melt I could see that lubricating the material but pushing it?

Glad I'm not responsible for keeping that road open, that seems like its going
to be closed for a few weeks while they dig it out.

------
misterthirsty
I happened to be listening to Electric Wizard while I watched this, would
recommend!

------
jimmcslim
A consequence of climate change induced permafrost melt? The post suggests it
might be more a result of mining activity combined with typical thawing
behaviour for the area?

~~~
aw3c2
> There is no information about the landslide, except that it occurred on 1st
> April 2015 at Zarechnyi.

> Given that this would be the thawing season, the conditions would be right
> for this type of landslide.

I wouldn't jump to those questions.

~~~
everyone
Dont jump to conclusions, of course. But dont jump to questions? A strange
turn of phrase. Siberia is certainly warming. There is a huge amount of
evidence for this. [http://www.climatehotmap.org/global-warming-
locations/northe...](http://www.climatehotmap.org/global-warming-
locations/northeastern-siberia.html) Questioning whether this warming is
causing more examples and more extreme examples of this sort of phenomenon is
certainly reasonable. (Maybe its not, I dont know, but to a rational person it
begs the question) There is already growing evidence for warming in Siberia
causing the release of methane resulting in craters.
[http://siberiantimes.com/science/casestudy/news/n0076-how-
gl...](http://siberiantimes.com/science/casestudy/news/n0076-how-global-
warming-could-turn-siberia-into-a-giant-crater-time-bomb/)

------
matheweis
In Soviet Russia, the earth moves you!

~~~
leeoniya
pretty sure that "earth moves you" is not a localized phenomenon

------
_manuels_
> There is no information about the landslide, except that it occurred on _1st
> April 2015_ at Zarechnyi.

Doesn't look very real. I think it's a fake.

------
clone45
At 44 seconds in, there's a very strange linear camera bounce. I don't know
how that can happen naturally. There's something fishy about this video.

~~~
macinjosh
I think it is software stabilized

